# Run new drain through or around slab



## KeninCharlotte (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone.  I recently bought a 20 yr. old house in SW Charlotte.  It was bigger than the house I moved from in Wake Forest so I didn't think space was going to be a huge issue.  

After a year of settling in, we've decided we don't like having the laundry closet right off the main kitchen for a number of reasons.  We have 2 options we're considering.  1. Moving the laundry rm upstairs.  and 2. Moving it to the back of the garage.

The water heater is in the garage so we have a water source.  As far as I can tell, the closest existing drain pipe is too far to access.  How hard would it be to get a drain set up in that location?  Would I have to go through the slab or could I go out the side of the house and into the ground there?  The lot is fairly flat so I don't have a lot of slope to work with.

Thanks in Advance,

Ken


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 1, 2006)

If your house is subject to freezing in winter, you cannot locate the drains on the outside walls.

You really need a local plumber to assist you with how of if it is possible to move your laundry.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello Ken:
Yes, you can go outside the house and around to meet up with the sewer. You should go down through the floor (maybe cut a 1'x1' hole in the floor) then go through the foundation wall with the top of the pipe 18" underground. There should be a test-tee just outside the wall. Then maintain a 1/8" per foot fall to the existing sewer. Before you begin, you should make sure the existing sewer is below ground far enough to accomidate the fall. I don't know about your local codes so it would be a good idea to check with the local authorities first. 
Glenn


----------

